# Capacitor types for pedal pcb projects



## ryanviral (Nov 18, 2019)

I bought 3 boards and am starting to go through my parts collection to see what I have.. All the builds I see online use the rectangular (film?) caps.. I have a ton of ceramic caps.. Is there a sound reason not to use those? I only see one marked specifically "film" in all of the projects I bought.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 18, 2019)

Are they ceramic disk caps? The rust coloured ones? Or the yellow style? I don’t trust the little disk types whatsoever as they are prone to fail. The yellow or blue ones are not so bad but are still little potential piezoelectric conductors.

I generally use film capacitors whenever possible as they are much more linear when it comes to changing capacitance with the application of varying voltage. Ceramics acting in a nonlinear fashion in this regard are not particularly ideal for audio circuits. A few ceramics here and there won’t hurt but I would never build a whole board with them.

I mean, you can try it but I’d still just get a stock of film caps...they rule.


----------



## DGWVI (Nov 18, 2019)

I've been using the yellow dipped multilayer monolithic capacitors from Tayda to replace the film and ceramic discs in a bunch of builds lately. Yet to have any issues with them, and they fit anywhere


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 18, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> I've been using the yellow dipped multilayer monolithic capacitors from Tayda to replace the film and ceramic discs in a bunch of builds lately. Yet to have any issues with them, and they fit anywhere


----------

